# KODAK D-76 and dektol 128 OZ - how long do the last?



## DocFrankenstein (May 19, 2006)

Just how many rolls can I develop with them?

How many 8*10 prints can I develop?

I've only used the club's darkrooms and the chemicals were always mixed and only had to be diluted.

Thanks


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 19, 2006)

You will know when you run out of chemicals


----------



## Torus34 (May 19, 2006)

Aw, c'mon.

Go to the Kodak site.  All the information is right there.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (May 20, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> Aw, c'mon.
> 
> Go to the Kodak site.  All the information is right there.


Thanks


----------

